# 6 year old hedgie acting odd



## ChloesMomma (Jan 15, 2011)

My hedgehog, Chloe, turned 6 years old in October. As of late she seemed a little smaller so I kept a closer eye on her, which is when I noticed some odd behavior. I had just put her back in her cleaned cage and she seemed to be swaying a little. She was rooting in the new bedding so it could have been that. But a few days later when I had her out I noticed she wasnt really using her back legs when walking. She was sitting and using her front legs to circle and wasn't standing up to walk (even my vet said she was walking odd). I took her to see my vet and put her on anti inflammatories in case she has arthritis in her hips or something. They haven't been changing anything so we are gonna try steroids which are a stronger anti inflammatory and will help if it's a tumor. She does use her back legs when she's trying to get away and such so it's definitely not that they are paralyzed and they aren't broken or injured. I am also keeping her warmer in case she's trying to hibernate which can also cause similar symptoms. Does anyone have any ideas other than wobbly hedgehog syndrome? It's very unlikely that's it cus of her age and I had her parents and they didn't have any problems. Any suggestions would be great, right now my vet and I are just trying different things. Thanks!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to HHC.

I wish I could help but its beyond my experience, though I want to say that it could very well be age, I only say that because if you were to equate her age into human years, she's 106+ years old. Her parents may have faired better, but like most humans, we age differently, some people who reach 100 years old don't look or act like they're a day past 70, others look and act like they're well over 100.

The admins such as Nancy should be able to give you some clues though. I hope she feels better.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

At 6 years old she is possibly just getting near to the end of her time here on earth. Your description of her swaying is very much old related or ill. She could also have a tumour, infection of some type or arthritis. At her age, doing a bunch of testing to see if it's a tumour would be kind of a waste as surgery would most likely not be a sensible option anyways.

At her age, WHS is a possibility but less likely. Although it does hit the elderly, it is much more common in the younger ones. Having had her parents and them being fine really means nothing. Her parents could have been carriers which means they would never develop the disease themselves but they can pass it on to offspring. I wouldn't worry about it being WHS.

I think supportive measures as you are doing. How is her appetite? Is she on a softened diet? Has she lost teeth? 

A heating pad wrapped in towels on low underneath the bed area of her cage might help if it's arthritis. 

Seeming smaller is normal and they can seem smaller even without having lost any weight. I find they take on a frail sort of a boney feel.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How wonderful to have a 6 year old hedgie to love! Nancy is the expert. I wish you and your precious Chloe all the best!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC. I for one, hope that I can have my hedgies with me for 6 years. You can tell that you obviously love Chloe very much & are a very good hedgie-mommy. 
I don't have any advise, just wanted to welcome you & Chloe.


----------



## ChloesMomma (Jan 15, 2011)

I did get a warmer from my vet, one that you stick in the microwave and it will stay warm for like 12 hours. I stuck it under her igloo but she is spending a lot of time sleeping in her tunnel. (ferret style tunnel) I also got some special powdered food from my vet to get her some extra nutrients. I think she's eating but she has lost weight over the last couple months. She was .9 lbs and now shes .7 lbs. She currently has cat chow from purina for food (hard food). It is a pretty high protein food, and its what she's been eating for years now. I have tried to feed her other things over the years but she never seems interested in live meal worms or fruits or such. If it is just her getting old (which i definitely considered as a possibility) is there anyway i can make her more comfortable? She hasnt had a wheel for awhile, would that be something I should get her again? I was looking at the saucer type wheel. Maybe let her run on it when I let her out? She will be starting steroids to help if its arthritis or help shrink a tumor if thats what it is. Thank you for all the responses, Chloe was my first hedgies and thus Im especially attached. Thanks again![attachment=0:gruvz0u4]167204_1535941318749_1241322968_31220204_5868152_n.jpg[/attachment:gruvz0u4]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Chloe is just precious! She looks like a spry young thing!
I don't see why she couldn't have a wheel. The exercise will probably do her good. 
My personal favorite wheel is the Carolina Storm Wheel. It's height is adjustable, so if she had a difficult time climbing up in it, you could lower it. 
I just love those Big ears!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with PJM, she looks so young and spry  I will be hoping for the best.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The oldies often have difficulty crunching the hard kibble. Sometimes it's because of a tooth problem or losing teeth, other times it's just because their old jaws no longer have the strength to crunch it. You can try offering her another dish with some of her normal kibble dampened with a bit of warm water. To know how much she is eating, count her kibble before you give it and after. 

She might use a wheel but I wouldn't risk the flying saucer. The slanted surface makes them run at an unnatural angle and would problem further bother her mobility issues. Ditto what PJM says about Larry's wheel. It would be the best for an elder girl.

The microwavable discs get very hot and she might find it too warm. What I often do when using a snuggle safe is to prop the cage up on books the height of the snuggle safe and put it underneath the cage. 

She is a gorgeous girl and does not look her age.


----------

